# Pickup Truck Bike Rack



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

I know this has been covered but I can't find the post. Anyone know how to set up a pick up truck like this?

I would be doing it to a non toyota but same idea.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

Also have been looking for this set up. I'd like the load bars for a bike rack as well as the option of a locked cargo box


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

*Try these guys out*

They seem to make a nice product. This is probably the way I would go myself.

Summit Racks: Pick up truck recreational rack system rain gutter brackets for use with Thule® & Yakima® rack systems and accessories

I hope this helps.


----------



## ugapug (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I think that might actually work, and let me re-use my old roof rack.


----------



## JLcustbkmnt (Mar 3, 2013)

I currently make a rack for pick ups that allows you place your bike in or out in seconds. No more tie downs! They sell for $140 and install in 20 min.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

What wrong with using a pad over the tail gate? It's what most people do, works great.


----------



## RyeRey521 (Jun 9, 2012)

BJF said:


> I know this has been covered but I can't find the post. Anyone know how to set up a pick up truck like this?
> 
> I would be doing it to a non toyota but same idea.
> 
> View attachment 773504


I think people are getting off track here... The OP wants to know how to setup a rack system like the opne pictured...

To do this BJF, the only tricky part is finding a way to mount crossbars to your bedrails. There are a number of options out there, but in my opinion are all way more expensive than they need to be. I looked into doing this for a seocnd and decided that the bed space when not carrying a bike was more important to me.

You could get a thule mount and bolt it directly to the bed rails, you could fab up some crossbars that would bolt to the inside of the bedrail (Was going to be my option), or you could buy some of the more expensive options that allow for the use of tonneau covers. then its just a matter of buying the bike mount you want and attaching it to your crossbars.

As you can see, you probably won't find a lot of fans of this method, but it does have its uses. Being able to buy multiple different racks, mount, cargo boxes, and what have you while still having bed space underneath your setup while traveling. Good luck. Post pics when you finish it.


----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I brought it up because the truck has a short bed and I thought this was a good solution.

I will let you know what I decide.


----------



## MTBama (Feb 27, 2004)

Inno makes clamps for the bed rails. They accept square or round load bars and are very secure when installed.


----------



## ugapug (Jan 26, 2013)

I've seen a few bikes with gouged/dented top tubes from this method. It also doesn't seem to be a very good retention method to have the front of your bike sticking out past the tailgate, what if someone runs into the back of the truck?


----------

